# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Da mi je ponovo roditi svu moju djecu...

## MarikaPika

Draga moja Ejla,
spucale su me emocije nakon ovog tvog predivnog teksta,naročito zato što smo Pika i ja u nekoj veoma čudnoj fazi za koju molim Boga da je pre(o)lazna,i da će se njeno dojenje nastaviti kada kroz mesec dana stigne nova beba.Jako me je pogodilo i to sto ne mogu reći da smo imale "poslednji podoj",jer ona svaki drugi-treći dan proba,pa kad vidi da su sike prazne,kaže-"pazo.Beba...puuuno meka"....i tako me pušta da se nadam jako željenom tandemu.Ja joj i dalje nudim,ali.....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Nadam se da mi nećeš zameriti što ću ovu vašu divnu priču dati na čitanje svojoj ,prema produženom dojenju, skeptičnoj ginici.
 :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Eci

Prekrasna priča.. Rasplakala me više puta.  I ohrabrila me da još produžim dojenje mog malog miša. 
Stalno odgađam prekid, a zapravo ne znam zašto želim prekinuti dojenje u kojem uživamo i on i ja. Vjerojatno zbog toga što mi pedica stalno govori da to nije dobro za njegovu psihu, ili zato što se svi iščuđavaju što ga još dojim a ima "već" god i pol. 
E i I su sami prestali sa 12 i 15 mj, postepeno i tako sam očekivala da će i Vito. Ali on što je stariji sve više doji i nije mu na kraj pameti da prestane.
Hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## kloklo

Divan tekst, Ejla   :Love:

----------


## Maslačkica

> Divan tekst, Ejla


X

----------


## spajalica

Ejla srago mi je da si bar s jednim dozivjela sretan zavrsetak   :Love:

----------

